# Canadian Porch Pirate



## Ironwood (Jan 7, 2021)

Only in Canada eh!





__ https://www.facebook.com/CanadawideEvent/posts/1299015960460089


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow, karma really got even that time!

Dave


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 7, 2021)

I love how the homeowner is giving the thief advice.  LOL!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 7, 2021)

DebBrown said:


> I love how the homeowner is giving the thief advice.  LOL!



...and even offers a shovel.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Jan 7, 2021)

It's Canada.  I'm surprised the HO didn't apologize to the thief for leaving the pile of snow in the way of his escape route


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 12, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> It's Canada.  I'm surprised the HO didn't apologize to the thief for leaving the pile of snow in the way of his escape route



Nahhh!  We may have a reputation for being polite most of the time, but if you really tick us off, you might want to step back a bit!!


----------

